# ارخص شركات الشحن من مصر للسعودية الفهد



## فرى مسوقة (20 يناير 2020)

ارخص شركات الشحن من مصر للسعودية ٠١٠٠٠٠٤٢١١٨ الفهد 



تقوم الفهد العربى شركة شحن للسعودية بخدمات النقل البرى الدولى لجميع مدن المملكة العربية السعودية فى اقل وقت ممكن مع الحفاظ على جميع المنتجات المشحونة ف تعمل دائما على مصلحتك عزيزى العميل فنقوم بشحن جميع انواع الفواكة والخضروات وتقوم شركة شحن برى من مصر الى السعودية بشحن جميع البضائع افضل شركات الشحن فى مصر والأمتعة والطرود إلى السعودية ومدنها وذلك بواسطة سيارات النقل والتريلات والسيارات المبردة التى تحافظ على الاطعمة من خضر وفاكهة ونعتبر من اهم شركات الشحن فى مصر .


شركات شحن في مصر
شركات الشحن في مصر
شركات الشحن من مصر للسعودية
شركات الشحن فى مصر واسعارها
شركات الشحن الدولي


توفر الشركة:
– تريلات بابعاد تبدا من 12,50 م وحتى 15 م – و العرض 2,50م و ارتفاع الجوانب 2,50م و الحد الاقصى للحموله 30 طن.
– نقوم بشحن الأغذية بصفة يومية و جميع المحاصيل الزراعية الصيفية والشتوية وذلك عن طريق أحدث أسطول من السيارات المحتوية على مبردات للحفاظ على الأغذية من التلف باقل الاسعار .
-نقوم بنقل جميع أنواع البضائع والأجهزة وتغليفها للحفاظ عليها من الخدوش أو التلف والأتربة .
نقوم ايضا بشحن ألأثاث والمتعلقات الشخصية والأشياء الثمينة القابلة للكسر مع تغليفها بطرق احترافية للحفاظ عليها من الخدش والكسر والاتربة.
للمزيد من الخدمات ولاى استفسار تابعنا على :

شركة شحن للسعودية
شركات شحن دولي
ارخص شركة شحن فى مصر


اسعار السفر البرى من مصر الى السعودية
شركة شحن للسعودية


ط´ط±ظƒط§طھ ط§ظ„ط´ط*ظ† ظ…ظ† ظ…طµط± ظ„ظ„ط³ط¹ظˆط¯ظٹط© ظˆط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ظƒظˆظٹطھ ط§ظ„ظ‡ط¯ظ‰ ظ„ظ„ط´ط*ظ† ظپظٹ ط®ط¯ظ…طھظƒظ…


​


----------

